
Interviews of EPA employees concludes agency on verge of regulatory capture - clumsysmurf
https://theconversation.com/epa-staff-say-the-trump-administration-is-changing-their-mission-from-protecting-human-health-and-the-environment-to-protecting-industry-96256
======
sharemywin
"on the verge"

